
Automatically Mark as watched your TV, Anime + Movies - skala
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/masyk/tv-tracker-auto-mark-as-watched-your-tv-anime-movi
======
vrikis
This is awful... "Automatically Mark as watched your TV" makes no sense to me,
but I get what it's trying to do - automatically mark TV content as watched.
But as far as I can tell, this doesn't work with a TV?

They totally lost me at "KNOW YOUR STATS - WASTED WATCHING TV SHOW". Excuse
me, but when I'm watching a TV show, I'm not WASTING time. I enjoy my time
when watching TV shows. There's a huge difference between watching TV and
wasting time...

~~~
masyk
Thank you for your feedback, we did not meean it that way (thought it was
funny ;). Changed it to SPENT

~~~
fil090302
Still on the website though.. ;)

------
ethana
I'm using Cliffhanger for Android, basically the same idea.

These guys should get together with the Popcorn Time guys, all in one
package...just saying ;)

------
fnom
Can someone please explain why there is a distinction between Anime and TV
Shows? Its my understanding that Anime are either in a Movie Format
(Standalone) or in a TV Format (Series).

~~~
masyk
Anime and TV shows are like series, but Anime is the style (Japanese most of
the time) and Anime has Anime Movies and Anime TV Shows, Anime OVA, etc

~~~
fnom
but isnt that just a categorisation like Crime, Drama, Comedy? Anf if not: how
are other (non japanese) animated movies/series (justice league etc) treated?

~~~
masyk
Anime has it's own categories like Angst Ecchi Battle Royale edit Bullet Time
Calling Your Attacks Collateral Damage Gunfights and a lot more. There are
multiple websites that only feature Anime, and zero websites with full content
about all three TV, Anime, Movies

------
Theodores
In the UK the best channels for new content are the ones provided by the BBC.
However, invariably, what is on is a repeat. As for the rest of the channels,
then it is hard not to watch a repeat.

The BBC don't sell advertising in the UK, the rest do. So, if I watch a movie
3/4 the way through before remembering I have seen it before, then that is all
good to them and their advertisers, I have 'consumed' adverts, which is what
TV is there for.

This project goes against the main goal of television which is to show as many
repeats (and adverts) as possible. I cannot see Rupert Murdoch investing...

~~~
sadakov
It will probably be easy to add the statistics of repeats watched, making the
most favorite episodes of a show apparent. Would be useful imho.

------
xur17
Very interesting idea - the technology behind this sounds pretty neat! After
skimming through the website, I'm still not 100% clear on what all this can do
though. It looks like a way to keep a central list of everything you watch
from different sources. I use my Chromecast for Netflix a lot - does this
support that? Or is it more for tracking watching downloaded movies / tv /
anime?

~~~
masyk
We're planing to create a Chrome plugin that will retrieve your watched
history from Netflix. So it does not matter if you watch on ipad or tv or
chrome, the plugin will still receive your complete watch history.

------
ripperdoc
How is this different from [https://trakt.tv/](https://trakt.tv/) ?

Also, considering people watch on all kinds of devices (w.g. iPhone in the
commute, laptop in afternoon, TV in evening), it's not very clear on how it
will actually manage to track what I watched across those devices.

~~~
masyk
trakt does not have Anime and was always more designed for the API, not so
much usable website. We're trying to make the web site more user friendly. We
also already have our own software for detecting TV shows and Anime (success
detection rates are currently 90%, which trakt does not have), trying to make
it work with the large Movie detection databases as well. And we will have an
open API as well just as trakt.

~~~
ripperdoc
Ok, sounds good! Anime I can imagine is tricky.

------
klausjensen
I love this idea. I toyed with the idea in the past, but it is very difficult
to execute so it just works - I think it will take years.

I will not be backing, but when it is on the market and supports Plex, XMBC
and Netflix, I will happily become a customer.

~~~
Ennergizer
They do have already posted a prototype software for PC for TV Shows and
Anime. I tried to watch some of my tv show files and saw a popup that I'm
watching that episode (detected correctly)

